# New account yesterday



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

We started working at a new account yesterday. Its a soap manufacturing facility. Lots of drain cleaning needed there!

We cleaned about 80' of 8" drains between man holes. They were full of solid soap by-products. 

My van and jetter are in the lower left hand corner










This will give you an idea of the amount of piping there










We also cleaned about 100' of trench drains full of leaves and mud


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on landing the account! :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow! Impressive. Does it smell good?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Was that the former Dial soap comapny?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

aprilmayb said:


> Wow! Impressive. Does it smell good?


No, it doesn't. I've worked for the Lever/Ponds Institute and I can say it smells awful. You actually hwve to be very careful in those plants because of some of the raw enzymes they use that like to eat the same kind of proteins that make up your vital organs...

Mmm soap... has nobody ever seen 'Fight Club'?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Shhh your not supposed to talk about fight club, rule #1!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Good Going!*

*Did you setp them up with a maintence contract? *


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Thats pretty sweet.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Was that the former Dial soap comapny?


Yes


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

damnplumber said:


> Did you setp them up with a maintence contract?


No, they are currently only doing things on an as needed basis. The two other companies that have been servicing them are not cutting it. 

This account was serviced by Jake at First Response Drain Service. He is/was a member here. He shut down his company about a year ago and now works for a pipe lining mfg. Since he shut down, they have been struggling with vendors that can meet their needs. 

They really liked Jakes propane brute for doing work 3-4 floors up since it can go up a freight elevator. Also, their lower levels were free of hoses that forklifts had to avoid. 

Since I have the same machine and a trailer, I have a very good chance of being their go to guy. Plus I am a plumber, one of the other companies doesn't hold a license.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Yes


Remmy the Fox??? He went after Dial soap company for dumping waste into Fox river... so where did it go after you jetted the waste line??


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

What brand jetter is that?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Remmy the Fox??? He went after Dial soap company for dumping waste into Fox river... so where did it go after you jetted the waste line??


They have a treatment plant on site. I have no idea where it goes. I was simply cleaning a drain that gets clogged almost weekly. :thumbup:

I also know the plumbing inspector at Fox Metro, I doubt they are doing anything illegal with the way Fox Metro is run.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

andersenplumbing said:


> no, they are currently only doing things on an as needed basis. The two other companies that have been servicing them are not cutting it.
> 
> This account was serviced by j*ake at first response drain service. He is/was a member here. He shut down his company about a year ago and now works for a pipe lining mfg*. Since he shut down, they have been struggling with vendors that can meet their needs.
> 
> ...


wtf?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> They have a treatment plant on site. I have no idea where it goes. I was simply cleaning a drain that gets clogged almost weekly. :thumbup:
> 
> I also know the plumbing inspector at Fox Metro, I doubt they are doing anything illegal with the way Fox Metro is run.


This was back in the late 70's or so.. this guy called himself 'the Fox'.. he would plug up the main sewer coming from that plant into the Fox river.. other time, a subisry of US steel company was dumping waste oil in the river too.. he took a bucket of that goop and able to sneak in headqter in Gary Ind and dump it on the white carpet of the corp president's office and escaped.. he published of all his deeds in newspaper after doing it so. He revealed who he was while anncoucing his retirement about 10 years ago.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> This was back in the late 70's or so.. this guy called himself 'the Fox'.. he would plug up the main sewer coming from that plant into the Fox river.. other time, a subisry of US steel company was dumping waste oil in the river too.. he took a bucket of that goop and able to sneak in headqter in Gary Ind and dump it on the white carpet of the corp president's office and escaped.. he published of all his deeds in newspaper after doing it so. He revealed who he was while anncoucing his retirement about 10 years ago.


 Found it/him doing google.. didn't realized he died..


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

aprilmayb said:


> Wow! Impressive. Does it smell good?


I worked there for CR Leonard back in 2000. We worked in a production building. I can't even remember if the job was plumbing or fitting now. That building must have been where they added dyes and perfumes, because it had the best smell ever. The aroma was combined from different products, but just great.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a small town. Very nice


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Be really carefull posting pictures of that place, I worked in a refinery for twelve years, that also had a soap plant tied into it. No pictures were allowed, especially without a Hot work permit.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> No, they are currently only doing things on an as needed basis. The two other companies that have been servicing them are not cutting it.
> 
> This account was serviced by Jake at First Response Drain Service. He is/was a member here. He shut down his company about a year ago and now works for a pipe lining mfg. Since he shut down, they have been struggling with vendors that can meet their needs.
> 
> ...


I am sure I should know this but what is a Brute machine?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I am sure I should know this but what is a Brute machine?


It is a cart jetter from Jetters Northwest.

http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/html/brute_series.html


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice looking equipment. Looks like a tool I should invest in some day.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

We used to have a customer that manufactured or packaged oxy clean. We would actual fight over who got to go on the backed up drain calls our sewer cables would come out so nice and clean, better than new.


----------

